# Another SAP Front Fascia Install (took a few pics)



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Just received my SAP front fascia this week (already painted QSM), so I decided to install it a couple nights ago.... Took a few pics: I think it makes my GOAT look a little meaner....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Really NICE JOB, looks sweeeeeeeet! It does add some zeal to the front.
Tip: I keep my lower valanced shined up. Looks glossy. Trim Shine works good on it. Sharp Car!*


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

Very mean I love the SAP! Also I love your rims and tires what sizes are you running on that beast for tires and also those rims? I want to do something similiar just black and chrome rims to match my phantom black goat.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

nice grills  looks like mine on my car










:cheers :cheers :cheers


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

BustersJudge said:


> Very mean I love the SAP! Also I love your rims and tires what sizes are you running on that beast for tires and also those rims? I want to do something similiar just black and chrome rims to match my phantom black goat.


Im running Ruff Racing 279's (hyperblack)... 19x8.5 (front) and 19x9.5 (rear)... Tires are 245/35/ZR19 (front) and 265/30/ZR19 (rear)... Had a slight rub on the passanger side rear that required a lttle fender lip grinding... No big deal...


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

1badbrazen said:


> nice grills  looks like mine on my car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... Actually dude, I give you the credit for my painted grilles.... Right after I bought my ride a few months ago I checked out this forums gallery and saw your ride... Loved the way the grilles looked.... Wanted to do the same to mine... So I searched and found a used pair of SAP grilles and OEM extractors on eBay... Bought, painted and installed both of them... I think they look great! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

hey bro i love your wheels, what kinda size and what the off set on the back ones they look great!!! i would love to find a black set of them!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Car looks good. Have you considered painting the bottom strip silver to match the sides? That's what I had done by somebody else's advice on here. Kinda makes the black grill stand out more.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

DRFT_GTO said:


> hey bro i love your wheels, what kinda size and what the off set on the back ones they look great!!! i would love to find a black set of them!


They are 19" Ruff Racing 279's... The front are 19x8.5 (+35 offset) and the rear are 19x9.5 (+45 offset)....


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Everything really comes together nice. The clear signal bulbs and side markers really clean the front up. Also, the colors of the rims, stripes, grilles, and scoops just all come together really well. Love it.

The only marginal comment is the GTO decal on the lower rear rocker. Not that it looks bad, but it just looks out of place because everything else fits together so nicely.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> Car looks good. Have you considered painting the bottom strip silver to match the sides? That's what I had done by somebody else's advice on here. Kinda makes the black grill stand out more.


No, not really... I bought the SAP extension because I liked the way it looks with the lower center part of the fascia black to match the grilles.... I wouldn't concider painting mine QSM... I think it look really great painted on your GOAT... Nice job.... It's just not something I want to do on mine, but thanks for the compliment and suggestion....


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Judge, you realise, the more SAP GTOs that show up, the more devalued yours will be. What is yours down to now, $120k??:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Hey Judge, you realise, the more SAP GTOs that show up, the more devalued yours will be. What is yours down to now, $120k??:lol:


*:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I have been keeping an eye on them. Most though don't have the entire kit. 

I am asking 90K for the kit, car included for free. If it gets that bad I will take it to Barrett Jackson and get twice that. Here's the trick.... They act like someone is on the phone bidding......and people on the floor bite on it and before you know it, BAM...120K. 

But just in case, I will have to come up with a contingency plan. :willy: :willy:*


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: Looks good. now add the SAP rockers and it'll look even better.:lol:
The colored stripe really looks good on the Quicksilver.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

yea...SAP
Bill


----------



## serpent (Jul 1, 2006)

wow man that looks bad ass, i like how you color matched the grill inserts with the hood inserts.


----------



## GTO Slim (Oct 1, 2007)

Newbie question but where can I get SAP components?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO Slim said:


> Newbie question but where can I get SAP components?


*Unfortunately those parts are discontinued. You may still be able to find a spoiler from the dealer. All others, Ebay or private sales.... They are bringing big prices.
Lots of Luck finding what you want.*


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your compliments.... Like "GTO Judge" stated, these parts are unfortunately discontinued... You have to shop around on eBay or forum sale section to try to find them....


----------



## Inkchief (Aug 28, 2007)

You might try this link... I am not sure they have them parts, but they do list them.

http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...70199&make=28&model=Gto&year=2006&catalogid=2

http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...2006&graphicID=FB04005&callout=14&catalogid=2


----------



## stepuptata (Oct 25, 2006)

were can I get that sap facia? How much are they? Thanks.


----------



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)

I got an 06 quicksilver as well. Mine has the sap on it and I have been considering to paint my front grille inserts black as well as my hood scoop inserts black. Is that matte black? How did you do it and how much it cost? Was it professionally done or did you do it yourself? Hey it looks good and I am glad I saw another quicksilver that had it done. Thanks for posting those pics. I would really appreciate ur help. Thanks


----------

